# I bet



## airelibre

In Hebrew, do people say the literal equivalent of "I bet ... " Eg "I bet he has never heard of it".
In Spanish, "(apuesto) a que nunca ha oído hablar de esto" is said, so "apuesto" (I bet) is not always necessary.


----------



## tFighterPilot

There's the word בטח which would be better translated to "surely".


----------



## airelibre

Of course! I thought there would be something obvious that I would miss. Is the word for "bet" ever used in such circumstances in Hebrew? Ie : המר , התערב


----------



## Tararam

We use the verb "להתערב" in the interrogative form.
"מתערבים שהוא מעולם לא שמע על זה?" = literally  "Shall we bet that he's never heard of it?"
It can mean an actual proposal to place a bet regarding the subject, as well as the "loosen up" meaning of "I bet..." to strengthen one's statement.


----------



## ystab

It's not only in the interrogative form - אני מתערב שהוא מעולם לא שמע על זה (Maybe it's a bit colloquial). I also use לשים כסף (lit. put my money) - אני שם כסף שהוא מעולם לא שמע על זה.

You can also use אני מנחש (=I guess), depending on your level of certainty, and of course, intonnation has much more meaning in these kind of expressions.


----------



## airelibre

Ok, thanks guys!


----------



## rosemarino

שלום לכולם

I believe להתערב in the meaning "to interfere" takes the preposition ב.

I see a listing of להתערב עם in Evan Shoshan and other sources.  Can someone give an example of when להתערב would take עם and explain its meaning?

Also Shmuel Bolotzky (501 Hebrew Verbs) indicates that  להתערב in the meaning "to bet, to wager" has a different root than להתערב meaning "to interfere."  Can someone please identify that root?

המון תודה מראש


----------



## Abaye

התערב – חדשון בעברית קלה (edu.gov.il)


----------



## rosemarino

Thank you, Abaye. That is a useful website that I didn't know about.

However, none of the examples given use התערב with עם.

Is it possible that someone could give an example?


----------



## Abaye

There's אני מתערב אתך על 100 שקלים שהמפלגה שלי מנצחת בבחירות. 
It's like התערבתי עם משה על 100 שקלים שהמפלגה שלי מנצחת בבחירות.


----------



## rosemarino

תודה רבה!


----------

